
Petraeus quits over extra-marital affair - cedricd
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/10/us/citing-affair-petraeus-resigns-as-cia-director.html?hp
======
cedricd
What I don't get is why this is grounds for a resignation. Is there some sort
of special security issue that supersedes his private life?

~~~
st2p
Being in the military he has no private life; he's in violation of the UCMJ.
Also, because of his rank and position there are security issues. But I'm
guessing the real reason for the investigation is that he pissed the wrong
person off, or it probably would have been swept under the rug, so to speak.

~~~
001sky
CIA is civillian not military, so he is under civillian law. At least
currently.

The affair, however, may have pre-dated his current apointment.

------
gadders
Sad end to a great general's career.

